# How do you get the hang of using a corner trowel?



## Jerry Purviance (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey All, 
Been lurking here a while now ...Not a professional taper as In the sense that I do it day in day out.. Only do about 6 drywall jobs a year or so...Never found the need for what little drywall I do to invest in a set of Northstar boxes and pump and yada yada ..I do use trowels however {except for a 4"knife} I can't get the hang of using a corner trowel to save my life...I get the nice round corner in the middle ,but the edges are to thick and I have to ease in to them with a 4" knife to feather them out.This works fine but leaves a slight ridge on the good part of the joint that is impossible to work out.I can leave it and lightly sand it out the next day.How did I get along before this you ask? Over the years I got proficient at doing both sides of the corner with a 4" knife .One side then immediately do the opposite side leaving a slight line in the middle .Both perfectly feathered on the outside edges .then the next coat fills it in a little bit better and then the third perfect except for the fact that it is a 90 degree corner and not a little rounded inside corner(if you follow what I mean). Am I asking to much of this corner trowel to get it perfect on the first pass or is my technique lacking? It is a good trowel (Marshall Town) In my opinion which is what my others are by the way.. Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup: Thanks Jerry


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, Jerry,

I had a very similar question a short while ago regarding how to make the corner trowel work. My conclusion is that you don't. I also was not in the market for thousands of dollars worth of auto tools, but really wanted to speed up my corners. The answer for me was a corner flusher. I went with Better Than Ever but I know Can-Am is also recommended by many. A 2" and 3" will work for most all situations and with a telescoping handle will set you back around 200 bucks. I use a corner roller to apply the mud (or a banjo for setting the tape) followed by the 3" flusher, then after drying, corner roller and 2" flusher. I know that it sounds funny with the 3" first but that's how most people do it, though some use the 2" first; whatever works for you. There's a small learning curve but they really do a good job for a minimal investment and are way faster than doing one side at a time. 

All-Wall.com has them, as do others. I got mine from Warehouse Bay.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a flusher! Even if you put the mud on by hand and use the flusher to smooth it out, it saves so much time!


----------



## Jerry Purviance (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Fella's 

Tradesman what's a banjo?? 
Just Kidding ....I used to use them all the time. Till one time I went to look at a job and the tapers where there.. I noticed a guy fashioning a purse for the lack of a better term out of a empty mud box and a piece of string ...I didn't say anything just watched ...He then started pulling the tape thru a hopper which coated one side with mud and just kept pulling and dumping the tape in the box....He then put the box around his shoulder and hung off the string at his side..He just ran around slapping the tape up while the other guy went behind him embedding with a knife...Got rid of the banjo and went to a hopper and never looked back..... Anyway thanks for the heads up on the flusher, I'll check her out...$200.00 bucks ain't bad at all ...


----------



## Jerry Purviance (Feb 13, 2008)

All right I looked ....:thumbsup: 

But my heads kinda of swimming  ....
Not sure what all I need ....
obviously a pump 
a handle 
2" and 3" head ..... 
Do they have any Starter kits?? if so if its not to much trouble post a link here of what I'll need...Not the whole Kit-n-ka boodle ...Just want to do corners.... and what ever Brand you guys would suggest....As far as it comes to the price of tools I would rather cry once get the best and be done with it......thanks again......


----------



## ghost (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't want to spend the money just coat one side of the angle with a 4,5,or6 let dry coat the second side let dry sand and skim or touch up as necesary.I never did like the corner trowels,or finishing by hand for that matter.Although a finisher shouldn't call them selfs finishers if they can't use hand tools.


----------



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

All you need is a 3" flusher, a corner roller (or roll plow), and handles. 

You will need to embed the tape in the corner with the roller or roll plow. If you do it by hand, the flusher will snag the tape. At least it does with angle heads ; )

If you want a nicer (less sanding) finish, get a 2" flusher while you're at it. Use it AFTER the 3", as someone mentioned before. 

I have to admit, I've only used angle heads, not the flushers, but I've heard good things about them. 

Throw away your corner trowel. I never got mine to work for me. I use the "one side, let it dry, do the other side" method when the job is to small to break out the tools. Those pumps are tough to clean!!


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

True North said:


> All you need is a 3" flusher, a corner roller (or roll plow), and handles.
> 
> 
> If you want a nicer (less sanding) finish, get a 2" flusher while you're at it. Use it AFTER the 3", as someone mentioned before.


Can some one explain the 3'' then 2'' a little in detail. I may have a large drywall job and it seems this contraption could be the ticket. Does it just get it that smooth? Thanks.


----------



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

When you use the 3" first it leave a very nice feathered edge but sometimes the mud doesn't quite cover the tape. If you try to recoat, it will build up that edge and be really hard to sand.

If you use the 2" over the 3", it covers the tape nicely and leaves its own feathered edge inside the 3" line. Works like a champ.:thumbup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

you dont use the one with the rounded corners, use the one that has a split end.
=========================
Hey All, 
Been lurking here a while now ...Not a professional taper as In the sense that I do it day in day out.. Only do about 6 drywall jobs a year or so..
===========================
yeah you probably wont get the hang of it only doing 6 jobs a year. id just single side in that case.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Corner trowels don't work for $7.00, but flushers, for $95 each, do. Really well.

You don't need a pump. Just apply mud with a knife, lambs wool roller or mud applicator. You can use a Super Taper(another $200) to apply the mud to the tape and then pull the tape from the slop bucket(box and string, or commercially made, or build your own hopper to apply mud to tape. Still have to find away to apply mud for the second coat though.


----------



## Jerry Purviance (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all..I got an order coming from all wall ,2" ,3" flusher ,36" handle and a couple of other things...Told the guy On the phone what I was after and he walked me through it ..Very nice people to deal with and didn't try to sell me stuff I wasn't interested in at this time.....Whole order came up to $354...Thanks again....


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man, this guy has some great videos using the tools you all are talking about on YouTube (still over my head, though):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii9L3fW0DqA


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Lambs wool roller! I finally know what that goofy corner painter is good for! It's perfect for muding inside corners.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Does anybody really use a roller to put mud on the angle? I shouldn't knock till I've tried it, I guess.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A whole drywall job in one short video & I never even broke a sweat (of course, I didn't do it either):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1qNJwjGl_k&NR=1


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have yet to try it but it's usless for paint and I can see how it could work for taping. Followup would be required.

At least you could force the tape flush with the wall and avoid a lot of fairing.

I avoid drywall and mostly manufacture/install cabinetry and trim. Today we are able to work to +/- .005" or less. Goobed up walls are our greatest nightmare. We often end up ripping out corners and sanding down walls where the woodwork goes.

A lot of you guys need to pay special attention to kitchens and baths. I know that you're up against the same rock that I am, fast and cheap. Maybe we could work together! Get with the cabinet guy and he could tell you what areas don't need finished corners. You spend less time finishing and he spends less time undoing what you did.

I think that I'm on to something here! We learn to work together on our own and the GC! Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

I am with Teetorbilt on the fact that you need to work smarter not harder. Just to add to what he was saying, why do drywallers mud and tape in showers? I am a tilesetter and 99% of the new construction I do all has mud and tape in the showers. I don't get it. Drywall mud is the worst thing to have in a wet area but it is an area that you guys wouldn't have to do. Don't know if that helps anything but it is just a thought!

Chad


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

nwtile guy said:


> I am with Teetorbilt on the fact that you need to work smarter not harder. Just to add to what he was saying, why do drywallers mud and tape in showers? I am a tilesetter and 99% of the new construction I do all has mud and tape in the showers. I don't get it. Drywall mud is the worst thing to have in a wet area but it is an area that you guys wouldn't have to do. Don't know if that helps anything but it is just a thought!
> 
> Chad


There is somebody still tiling over drywall.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

A lambs wool roller that spins easily will put mud in the corners well.

Tile over drywall when covered with a membrane product like Kerdi.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

*corner tool works for me on small jobs*



kgphoto said:


> Corner trowels don't work.


I just did a small job, and just used hand tools on it. Including a corner tool. So I took some pics W/ my cell phone of the corner tool in action. Works fine for me!:whistling


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

All I can say is in 25 years of doing our own drywall and also working as Drywall subs, we have never used one of those for doing corners. We use 6" taping knives...To each his own..


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

looks like the master of drywall is going to have to take some picturs to show how its done. :laughing:

Single siding works but using the angle tool allows you to do both sides at the same time then you can touch up the following day- done. but why noit use a 4" instead of a 6 " you dont really need to go that wide on the angles.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

oldrivers said:


> looks like the master of drywall is going to have to take some picturs to show how its done. :laughing:
> 
> Single siding works but using the angle tool allows you to do both sides at the same time then you can touch up the following day- done. but why noit use a 4" instead of a 6 " you dont really need to go that wide on the angles.


That is what hot mud is for....


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Mike,

No, they are not putting drywall in showers, it could be cement board or denshield, and every time I show up to do one, all the corners, nail holes, and seams have been taped and mudded. If it was drywall, yea kerdi would be the way to go or taking it down and putting up cement or denshield.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I just did a small job, and just used hand tools on it. Including a corner tool. So I took some pics W/ my cell phone of the corner tool in action. Works fine for me!:whistling


What brand corner trowel is that? I have tried three and they all were too wide and made a rounded corner, not sharp. flushers work well for me, or I just do them by hand with 4-6" knives and a 12"(Level 5 finish).


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

There have been many discussions and disputes on how to do angles.

From rolling, glazing, then boxing, running one side then the other, using an angle hand tool, to the plows. Which I never could understand the plow thing.:no: If you are going to spend the money on the plow system, you might as well spend the extra bucks on the roller, angle heads and angle box. I prefer to run them by hand(one side then the other) they come out ever so much better with no need for touch up ( I can't stand having to do touch up). I have the Tape Tech angle tools, but love the look of hand finished angles. All depends on how quickly the job needs to be done. But back on topic.

It boils down to the fact of to each his/her own. Which ever one you find works for you is the right way to go. Just so long as the end result is not substandard work. As long as both sides of the angle tape are covered up with mud with no tape shining through, there is no wrong way of doing angles.

Just my thoughts for what they're worth.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Mudd Dogg said:


> There have been many discussions and disputes on how to do angles.
> 
> From rolling, glazing, then boxing, running one side then the other, using an angle hand tool, to the plows. Which I never could understand the plow thing.:no: If you are going to spend the money on the plow system, you might as well spend the extra bucks on the roller, angle heads and angle box. I prefer to run them by hand(one side then the other) they come out ever so much better with no need for touch up ( I can't stand having to do touch up). I have the Tape Tech angle tools, but love the look of hand finished angles. All depends on how quickly the job needs to be done. But back on topic.
> 
> ...


I think your thoughts are 100% correct, every situation might benefit from using a particular sytem . I like the angle box when doing new houses but i like the hand tool for doing remodels because there arent really any big rooms its mostly tie ins ,small kitchens, bathrooms etc. ive done it just about every way imaginable and they all work its just whats more practical at the time.


----------

